# Weekly competition 2008-05



## AvGalen (Jan 30, 2008)

*2x2x2*
*1. *D2 R F' D2 L2 D2 F R' D F2 U R2 U2 R' D' R' B2 L' F U F' R' B2 R B2
*2. *F' L D2 R' U L U B D' B D2 L2 B D R2 F2 R U2 B' D2 L2 U F2 R' B'
*3. *R' F' L F D2 F D R' U2 B R2 D L2 B U2 F2 U2 L' F' D' R B U' F R'
*4. *F2 R2 D' L D R2 D F2 D2 B' R2 F D F' D2 B D R2 D2 R U' L2 U B' R'
*5. *L2 D' B' R' B D F' R' F2 L' F2 U' F2 L' U R' D B2 U' R' B U R2 B' R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D' U' L R' B F2 D U' R D2 B2 L2 R F' L2 D2 U2 B F U2 L U' B2 F U2
*2. *R U' B' F D2 L2 B' R2 D B2 L' R' D B' F2 U' F2 L' B2 F2 L R' D' B R2
*3. *F2 D2 R2 B F L2 F' D2 B' F' D U B' R B2 F2 U' B2 L2 R B L' F R U2
*4. *L B2 R2 D U B2 F2 D L B2 F L B' F2 U B2 D2 B2 F2 D2 U2 L' D R2 F
*5. *B2 R B2 F U' F L' B U' L R2 D2 U L2 R' D2 F D' F2 U2 B2 F U R' F2

*4x4x4*
*1. *r' R F2 r2 U f r U' r R' D2 U2 r2 F r2 R2 f' U2 f2 u2 L r B2 F D2 u' f' D2 u U f2 L r R2 F' r2 R B' F2 D'
*2. *u2 F2 r B f' L2 F D' F2 L r B' f' F' L2 R2 F2 L r2 U2 r' R u U' F2 R' u2 B' F' U R2 u2 L' D2 r R' B f' F2 D
*3. *f u' B f2 F U2 r' u2 r R u r2 R D B f L R2 B' D' f u' U f L u r u' U2 L' r u B2 u F2 R2 U2 B f' F2
*4. *D2 U' r2 R' B f D2 L' r D2 u' B2 r u U f L' r R D2 f2 L2 u' r2 B2 D2 L D' r' f F D' U' B f' D2 u L' r B2
*5. *D r2 u2 F R' f D2 u' f U F' L2 r2 R' B D R2 F2 U' L r2 R' u' r2 f2 U L' r2 R' D U2 B u2 r' B F' L2 F' L f'

*5x5x5*
*1. *u2 U' R' B' L' l r2 R B D d' U l' d' b' R' d2 U' R' b' D l' d b' F r' R U2 R D2 B' f U L2 u b' D L2 d' U R D2 d U2 r2 b2 f l' r' D B' L U b2 f R' f U' r R'
*2. *B2 b F' d' f l' u' r2 b' u U B' b2 f2 F2 D r2 B2 L u2 f R u R2 f2 F2 u' B2 r' D2 b' L r' f d' r R2 F2 r f' r2 u2 U2 l' u2 F' d U' r F2 R' d2 L2 l d b' f' U' b D
*3. *U' F2 D u2 R2 D u2 f2 D2 U R' B2 D2 u U2 F' l b' F2 D U b2 l R U l R2 B2 U' r2 f l r' R2 d2 l R' d2 L' R2 D' R B' d' U f' U b2 f2 D r' b2 l2 f2 L' B' l' u' R2 B2
*4. *R' b F' D' d2 u2 f2 F' D' d2 U2 R u L2 f' L' F D u2 f' l' b2 u' b' f l r u F' d2 r' D U f' D2 d2 u2 U R' u R' D' d2 u2 R B f2 r R' b2 D l' d2 L2 r R2 f' F r2 F
*5. *b' L B' f d2 b2 D' u' U l b F D' d u2 B2 f2 u2 R B' l' B' F' D' F2 u' B' f L' b2 U' F' d2 u' L' d2 u r2 u2 U2 B f2 U' f u2 U' f2 d l R' d2 B' F2 U B2 u U2 B d b'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *L U' L2 D R' U L F2 U R' U2 R D' B2 U B2 L2 U2 F D' L B R2 F2 R'
*2. *B' U2 F2 U L' D2 L' B2 L2 F' U' B U B2 L' D' R2 U' R' F' U2 R' B2 L2 D2
*3. *U' F D B' R2 B' U F L2 F D R2 F' R' F R F R' U' F' D2 F U R2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D B F' L' B2 F' L R2 B2 D' U2 F2 D B' F' U' B' F2 U2 L D2 L2 R D' L2
*2. *L2 R' D' R B2 F R U B' U' F2 D2 B F2 L B' F2 D2 F' L' R2 F' D2 R D'
*3. *U B F2 D' U' L R F D2 L2 D' U2 L F' R2 U' B' R D2 U' L D B F2 U'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *f2 F2 U F L' f F' r u' R' D' u U2 B R' F2 R2 B F' U' R2 D' B' F' D u U' F2 L' U2 B2 f' u' L' r' R' D U' r' D2
*2. *L U B R' F r2 B2 D2 f2 F' U' B' f' F' L R' D2 B' f' L' r u2 r2 f' L2 r' R2 B' L r' u2 L2 U R U L2 D2 u2 U f2
*3. *L r B' f2 F2 u B F L r2 B D2 r R u' R F L R' f' F' r2 R2 B f F2 r f' D2 u2 r2 U2 f R f D U2 f' F' u2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 D' d2 f2 D u' U' B' f U' R B' R' U' b' U2 r f' F r' b2 f F2 r2 B U L' l' r2 R2 F d2 L l r U' b F2 L2 b' D2 L2 r' d2 l2 D' u U F r2 d B' L' F' l U' l r' d L2
*2. *B' R D2 u2 b' d2 l' r2 R u2 B f2 d l R' B F d2 B' D2 B' b' f F D' R D2 d' u U2 B' b' d' u L' b' U L' r' B2 b2 L2 r2 D' L' l' r2 R' d l2 r2 d' B U' r b' u L' F2 U
*3. *u B' r R' f' D L2 r' d' f2 L' l' r u F2 r B f L d R' d' b' f' F2 L F2 U2 B l r D2 d2 U' b' L b D' u' l2 B2 U2 B' b2 U' b2 F u2 R2 u l D2 d' u2 U L2 l R2 B2 u2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 B2 F' L2 B' U B2 L2 R F2 R F U2 F2 L' R' B2 F D' U2 L2 D' U' B2 D'
*2. *B F D L F L2 F2 L2 D2 F' R B' L F R' D' U' B2 F' R' F' U2 B' F2 L2
*3. *D2 L F' R B' F' D' U' B2 F' D2 U' R2 B' F2 L2 R B' U L' F U F R2 B
*4. *L' D' F' D2 L2 D2 U B U2 B' F R B F2 L' B2 F2 L' R2 D' L' R2 D2 L U
*5. *D' U2 B2 F2 D2 U' L R B F' L' B2 F D2 B2 D L R2 D2 L R' U' L R U2
*6. *F' D' L2 F' U L' D' R F R2 F2 U L2 F L2 R D2 R2 B2 L' R' B' F D2 U2
*7. *R' U L R D' F' D2 R' F' L R D2 L R' U' B' F' U2 L2 R2 B2 D U L R2
*8. *D' U2 B' L2 R' B F2 D' B L2 D2 L D' U' F' D U' L' B2 R' B2 L R' D' U'
*9. *B F2 U2 B' U2 L2 B L2 R' D U' L R U' R2 U L2 B' F D U F' D2 B2 R'
*10. *B' R F2 D2 L2 B2 F' U2 L' D U' R D L F U L2 B2 F2 L R2 B' F L D
*11. *B2 F' U' L' D' U2 F' R D' L2 D' U L D' L B' F' D2 U2 R2 D2 U F' D U2
*12. *F2 L2 R' B F D2 U R' D' L' B' F D2 U L2 R2 D U2 F R' B F' L2 R2 U2
*13. *B F' D R U2 B' R D2 B F' D2 U R' B D' U2 L R' B2 R' D U F' L' B
*14. *L' D2 U R2 D' L' R D2 R2 B F D B' U2 B2 F2 D' U B F L2 F' L2 B' F'
*15. *U B F' L U2 L' B F U2 L' R2 F2 U' L R' D2 L D U2 R2 D2 B' L' R' D'
*16. *U' B2 F' D' U' B' D' U' B2 F D2 R' D' U F R2 F U' B2 F' D U' F' D' U2
*17. *D' U2 B' L' B2 F' R B' F2 U F L B' F L' F' L2 B D B L2 F' U' L2 R'
*18. *D2 U B2 L' D L2 B' L' D2 U' B' F D2 U' L2 R2 B2 D' U L' B D2 F D U2
*19. *L' R' D' L D F' U' B D' F2 L R' D2 R2 D L F2 L' R B2 U2 B' D2 R' F2
*20. *U2 L R' U2 B' F2 D L2 U L R D U' B' D' B' L' R' D' U L2 R' B2 L2 B
*21. *F D2 L D' U B' U F' L' R F' U L2 B2 R' B F' D' F2 U' F U2 F U' B2
*22. *B D R' U B' F' R2 D L2 R2 F U R U L R2 F' R F' D B' L2 B2 L U
*23. *F' U L' R' B2 F D2 B2 R' D B2 U B' F' R2 B2 L R D R2 F R F2 R' D2
*24. *L R U R2 U' B F2 U R2 D2 B2 U R B2 F' D' U2 B' F L2 R B F2 D2 U
*25. *D' B2 R2 D2 R B2 L' R' B' D' F L2 F2 L D2 U' L' D' U' F D' U' L U' R2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 L' D' U' L2 D' L B2 L R' F U B2 F L2 R' D' R B D U B L2 F L
*2. *U2 B F' U L2 B2 L' D2 U R D U2 L' R D2 L' R D U' L2 U L R B F'
*3. *D' R B F2 L' U2 B U R2 D' L2 U L' D U' B F R' B2 D' U L R2 F' R2
*4. *F U' F2 D2 L2 B' F R2 F U F2 L' R2 B F U B' D2 L2 D2 U2 R' B U2 F'
*5. *R' D R' F' D' B' F' L R2 U' B R' F' L2 B2 U B D2 L2 U2 B' F2 D U2 L2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L R U L R' U' B' F R' D2 U L' U2 F' U2 R D2 U' L2 R' D2 F2 L' B2 D
*2. *D2 U2 F L' B D B R2 F L R2 B' F' D2 U2 R B F' D2 L R D R2 D U
*3. *L2 R' F2 U' F D2 U2 L2 R F' L' D' B2 D' U' F' D' U B2 D' U' L R F' U'
*4. *F2 L R F2 R' D' B2 R' D' F L2 R' U' R B' R' F L R F' L' R D' U B2
*5. *B D' U R2 B2 F2 L U2 B' F' D R' B2 F' D2 U L' R' B2 F2 R2 F R' F2 U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B F2 D F2 L' R' B F' R2 F' U' B' D' U L R2 B F' D2 L' D2 U R B' L2 R D' R2 D' U2 B2 L2 R' U' F2 L' R F L R2 F L2 D' U2 L2 (45 moves original)
R2 D2 R2 B' D L' R U' L B2 R2 B' D F R' B D F (18 moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay*
*1. *(2x2x2) L F U F R D' F2 D2 R' B' R2 F R2 F' R B' L' D2 F2 D' L D L' U F2
*1. *(3x3x3) B2 F2 D2 R B F2 D2 U' B' U' L' R2 D R2 F2 D' U2 R2 D' U2 L R' B' F2 R
*1. *(4x4x4) D L' R2 D2 U2 B' F2 u F U f2 F' D f2 L2 R' B' F U2 L2 r2 u2 U2 R2 f2 F2 r' B f2 F2 r u L2 D u2 B2 L B' R D
*1. *(5x5x5) R u r f2 l2 u' R2 b' f l r D2 U b f D d u' U F L R B2 R D' f' r2 B2 r b2 d2 F U l' r d B d l2 D d' u F' D' L' l' d L' U2 l f' U2 R U' f2 D U b' L2 R2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock* (*UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*)
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=5 / dUdU u=6,d=2 / ddUU u=6,d=-4 / UdUd u=-3,d=3 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=1 / UUdU
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=-1 / dUdU u=2,d=6 / ddUU u=5,d=2 / UdUd u=-4,d=0 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=0 / dUdU
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=-2 / dUdU u=5,d=-1 / ddUU u=0,d=0 / UdUd u=-5,d=-2 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=1 / dUUd
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=3 / dUdU u=2,d=1 / ddUU u=-1,d=5 / UdUd u=3,d=-1 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=2 / dUdd
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=3 / dUdU u=3,d=-2 / ddUU u=-1,d=-4 / UdUd u=-5,d=4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-4 / UdUd

*MegaMinx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! Scrambling MegaMinx is a pain in the ....That is why I now give you the choice between two types of scrambles. The second scrambling method was proposed by Stefan Pochmann at the WCA-site and he explains it here. Currently I will give scrambles by his scrambler, but in the future I might provide scrambles with less moves. Let me (and him) know what you think!)
*1. *F2 a4 b2 c e2 f2 e3 C2 c2 b4 f C3 E4 F4 f3 b E2 d3 B2 D4 C c E4 D4 E4 F2 A3 C F e4 a2 d3 c2 d3 F4 e2 d F4 B3 D3 b3 f3 b2 c3 F B3 a c2 b3 D4 F3 A c b4 f4 b4 D4 C4 B F3
*2. *f2 D2 a e3 d B e4 C3 d e3 C E a4 c4 e C3 b4 E3 F2 a4 e3 f2 C a c4 e f2 C4 D3 F4 A4 E2 e2 f4 D2 f4 b3 a3 f b e4 B4 F3 c b E4 b3 E4 b D3 c4 d F4 c d3 a3 c d2 e2 f2
*3. *D b f4 b3 d4 c4 e4 C3 f D E4 a3 b D2 f2 b4 f4 a2 c2 f4 C2 B3 f3 b3 d2 f e3 C4 a2 f b4 e3 B3 A2 e f3 a f C2 d a4 b e3 a b3 c3 b3 D3 c E4 b D E3 e2 f C4 D3 F b f
*4. *c3 e B4 b3 e3 a4 b3 E2 b e4 C2 A4 b3 d3 c F4 E4 f b f3 b4 f2 e4 B d2 F3 A2 D4 a f e2 a3 b2 e B3 c3 F2 d2 B3 F2 d f4 e a2 f4 D F4 f4 C3 f2 b3 e3 a3 c4 E2 F3 B4 D3 d a
*5. *c3 E3 f4 a2 d B2 F B4 E4 d3 e4 a2 d4 a e2 d e4 d4 f4 e4 d4 c a d3 e4 C f a4 e2 d2 F2 B3 C A4 b4 E3 F2 b3 c e a4 f2 D3 c4 e3 B2 d3 F2 d a4 d a4 d2 c2 f4 D2 d4 f4 a2 f
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- Y--
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- Y++
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ Y++
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ Y++
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ Y++
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- Y++
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- Y++
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- Y--
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ Y++
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- Y++
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ Y++
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ Y++
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ Y++
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ Y++
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- Y++
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ Y--
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ Y++
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ Y--
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ Y--
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- Y--
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- Y--
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- Y--
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ Y++
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ Y++
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- Y++
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- Y--
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ Y--
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- Y--
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ Y--
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- Y++
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- Y--
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ Y++
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ Y--
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- Y++
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ Y--

*Pyraminx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! It's really easy. The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves)
*1. *l r' b' u L' U' L R' U' B' R U' B R L B U B U L'
*2. *l' b' u U L R L' U' B L' U' R B U R B U' L U B'
*3. *r' u R B' L' U B R' U R' B L B U R' B U' R U' B'
*4. *r b u' R L' U' R' B' R' U L B' R U' R' U' B U R' B'
*5. *r b L B L' B L' B' U' L' B R L R' B R B' U L' U'

*Square-1*
*1. *0,2 / 4,1 / 0,5 / -3,0 / -3,3 / 4,5 / 2,0 / 6,4 / -1,4 / 0,3 / -5,2 / 0,2 / -2,0 / 0,2 / 0,4 / 6,0 / -4,1
*2. *0,6 / 6,3 / 6,3 / 3,0 / -4,3 / 4,1 / -3,5 / -3,4 / 0,2 / 0,3 / -1,1 / 1,4 / 2,5 / 3,0 / 0,1 / -1,0
*3. *0,2 / 6,4 / 0,3 / 3,0 / 0,3 / 0,3 / 3,3 / 0,3 / -3,0 / 0,4 / 2,2 / -5,0 / 6,3 / 6,3 / 2,1 / -3,4 / 0,3
*4. *0,6 / 0,6 / -3,3 / 4,0 / -1,0 / -1,0 / -4,0 / 5,5 / 0,1 / 4,4 / 0,2 / 0,4 / 0,2 / -4,0 / -2,0 / 0,5 / -3,0 / 2,1 /
*5. *0,-4 / -3,0 / -3,0 / 0,4 / 6,0 / 6,0 / 1,5 / 0,3 / 3,3 / 3,3 / 2,0 / 0,4 / -4,3 / -1,4 / 6,0 / 6,2 / 0,5 /

Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. The only exception for this is the experimental scrambling method for MegaMinx. For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious. Here are some other things that people often don't know:

For big-cubes a small letter in the scramble means double layer turn, not slice turn
For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can only use one hand during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 30, 2008)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 30, 2008)

Dan Cohen

2x2x2: 7.56 5.30 4.27 6.96 7.11 = *6.45*
3x3x3: 17.30 17.11 16.38 15.28 16.94 = *16.81*
pretty good.
4x4x4: 1:12.75 1:11.75 1:17.31 1:15.66 1:31.33 = *1:15.24*
1:31 was a mess-up on the 3x3. 
5x5x5: 1:57.55 1:50.83 1:54.71 3:38.88 2:05.34 = *1:59.20*
I had the weirdest puzzle defect ever. The puzzle locked up, and a x center actually went on the inside of a + center. Surprisingly nothing broke and I was able to fix it. It happened on the last edge at 1:25 too... A really good average though.
3x3x3 OH: 33.83 26.71 30.91 29.71 28.56 = *29.72*
3x3x3 WF:
Relay: 3:41.66
did it from big -> small this week. breakdowns were like 2:05, 1:10, and a bad 3x3.
Magic:
Master Magic: 2.80 3.36 2.65 3.06 3.27 = *3.04*
Pyraminx: 8.93 10.33 12.71 10.30 13.30 = *11.11*
Square-1: 48.44 43.58 56.28 51.65 45.15 = *48.41*

---BLD---
2x2x2: 50.77 45.46 DNF = *45.46*
3x3x3: 1:34.86 1:21.88 1:38.36 = *1:21.88*
ridiculous results. I was just able to do memo insanely fast.
4x4x4:


----------



## Dene (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm getting in early this week!

*3x3x3:* 25.36 25.43 23.43 23.43 22.27 => 24.07
I blame this on lack of sleep.

*3x3x3_OH:* 42.90 47.40 51.36 39.59 34.15 => 43.30
Pretty good!

*3x3x3_feet:* 2:36.53 1:59.63 2:27.18 2:56.15 2:05.25 => 2:22.99
WOOOOO SUB2!!! And that was after a 30 second F perm  (last one was too  )

*3x3x3_BLD:* 5:53.71 DNF (5:38.34) DNF => 5:53.71
Second had 2 edges flipped, darn.

*4x4x4:* 2:29.02 2:22.05 2:54.65 3:24.63 3:35.91 => 2:56.10
It's a shame, I got off to such a good start, and a new Personal Best!!


----------



## Erik (Jan 30, 2008)

Erik
2: (4.45), 4.01, 3.33, (2.94), 3.83=>3.72 good, raced on cam with Derrick
3: 13.08, (14.73), (9.11), 14.14, 11.63=>12.95 weird avg, a skip and a plus 2 (14) raced with Derrick
4: 57.77, 1:01.55, (1:04.55), 59.41, (57.16)=>59.58 bad, raced with Derrick
5: 1:40.11, 1:38.23, (1:36.02), 1:38.97, (1:43.55)=>1:39.10 horrible!
----BLD-----
2x2: 38.31, DNF, 34.30=>34.30


----------



## tim (Jan 30, 2008)

lol, 5 views, 4 posts


----------



## Jason Baum (Jan 30, 2008)

Jason Baum

2x2x2: (3.98) (7.05) 5.76 6.30 5.16 = *5.74*
3x3x3: (13.88) 13.11 13.50 11.95 (11.50) = *12.85* Not that good... Too many 13s
4x4x4: (1:17.67) 1:05.75 1:07.26 1:07.83 (1:01.05) = *1:06.95*
5x5x5: 3:27.75 3:33.55 (3:05.99) 3:30.25 (4:15.03) = *3:30.52* Meh, no improvement, and my 5x5x5 is starting to feel much worse
3x3x3 OH: (27.19) 26.81 23.81 (23.22) 25.77 = *25.46* TERRIBLE, haven't practiced this all week
Relay: *5:31.76* 2x2x2- 6.xx, 3x3x3- 12.xx, 4x4x4- 1:10.xx, 5x5x5- 4:13.xx Jeez, why am I so bad on the 5x5x5?
2x2x2 BLD: 54.58 1:16.42 48.31 = *48.31*
3x3x3 BLD: 2:29.41 2:30.53 DNF = *2:29.41* I actually popped on my second solve but I was able to find the piece, put it back in and keep going. The orientation was good too!
4x4x4 BLD: DNF (14:43.16) Off by two dang centers
5x5x5 BLD:


----------



## tim (Jan 31, 2008)

Tim

*multi bld*
8/8 in 21:33.53 minutes (memo 11:50).

*4x4x4 bld*
Best: 8:01.72
8:12.16, 9:22.99, 8:01.72
Memo: 2:50, 3:40, 2:54

argh, so close to a sub-8.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 31, 2008)

2x2x2: 6.27 6.64 4.00 8.76 6.62 = 6.51
3x3x3: 22.26 22.16 20.40 20.57 17.87 = 21.04
4x4x4: 1:28.94 1:35.13 1:38.14 1:31.73 1:35.33 = 1:34.06
5x5x5: 2:17.17 2:26.90 2:12.55 1:59.43 2:29.00 = 2:18.87
2x2x2_bf: DNF DNF 25.67 = 25.67
3x3x3_oh: 46.69 1:04.27 1:00.83 1:00.15 49.31 = 56.76
Magic: 2.13 5.41 1.40 1.34 DNF = 2.98
Master Magic: 4.19 2.83 3.76 4.57 3.63 = 3.86

Very, very, very out of practice...


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jan 31, 2008)

3x3x3
Average: 20.66
Times: 20.28, 19.56, 22.15, (18.18), (22.40)


----------



## Jacco (Jan 31, 2008)

*3x3* (37.16), 34.00, 33.22, 33.34, (31.13) = *33.52*
Quite ok.

*3x3 oh* 1:36.28, 1:32.81, (1:43.00), (1:08.96), 1:38.13 = *1:35.74*
I don't really practise OH.

*3x3 bld*: 4:46.72 (5:32.97), (5:32.13) = *4:46.72*
Also quite ok, getting a little better at it.

*mbld* (0/2): 18:24.69 
First try on multiblind, I'm gonna practice this. First cube had two edges flipped, second one 3 switched edges.

*5x5*: (4:56.96), 5:15.00, 5:00.91, (5:43.93), 5:12.22 = 5:09.38


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 31, 2008)

Okay, I couldn't resist giving my fewest moves solution now instead of waiting for everything else, since it's just too funny (sad) that I used a 14-move PLL to solve it, after my earlier discussion with Arnaud. I'm truly sorry, Arnaud - I tried not to, but I just couldn't help it - it was that or DNF. (Honest - I didn't do it intentionally! Do you believe me?) 

Mike Hughey:
*Fewest Moves*: *40 moves*
2x2x3: F2 B D2 L R U' B U' (8/8)
fix some edges - solves all but 2 corners twisted and 3 edges: B D' B' D' B' L' B (7/15)
pseudo OLL: L2 B2 F' U R U' R' B' R F B' (11/26)
pseudo PLL: F L D' L' F U L' B' L' B L2 U' F2 L2 (14/40)

I found this in just 20 minutes, writing down the entire solution in that time and double-checking it. Then I spent most of the rest of the time trying to figure out how to alter the beginning or apply a different OLL that would get the corners in better shape for a corner commutator, with absolutely no luck.

After the hour was up (so this one doesn't count), I spent just 20 more minutes trying insertions and searching the Internet for an algorithm to twist 2 corners (which I will now memorize, since it's really easy to memorize), and I came up with this solution that was 5 moves better (35 moves):
2x2x3: . F2 B D2 L R U' B U' (8/8)
solve most of it: B D' B' D' B' L' . B (7/15)
insert at first . to solve edges: R F2 D U' R2 D' U R' (8/23)
insert at second . to twist corners: R F' D2 F R' U2 R F' D2 F R' U2 (12/35)
No cancellations, but at least the algorithms worked in those places without much setup.

Any answers as to how I could have done better? The start seems so nice.

Edit: I guess the PLL itself was really just 13 moves, not 14 (the 14th move was just fixing the "pseudo" state), but I still think it's funny that this happened this week.


----------



## joey (Jan 31, 2008)

*3x3:* (15.88) 18.63 17.40 16.59 (18.84) *Average:* 17.54
No warm up.


----------



## Henrik (Jan 31, 2008)

Henrik
*Magic*: 1.04, (1.01), 1.01, (1.40), 1.01 => *1.02 sec*


----------



## sam (Jan 31, 2008)

2x2x2: 6.80 (6.19) 8.27 (8.77) 6.27 = 7.11 avg. I'm going to learn guimond/ortega one of these days...
3x3x3:21.80 22.02 (26.65) 21.30 (16.66)= 21.71 avg. Gah.
3x3x3OH: (51.09) (34.18) 48.33 34.63 39.63 = 40.86 If i didn't have that 51 it would've been sub 40 
Magic: 1.19 (1.15) (1.22) 1.15 1.15 = 1.16 avg. Did it without warming up. will practise more.
Master Magic: (2.38) 2.53 2.50 2.55 (2.78) = 2.53 avg. HORRIBLE. Need to practise this as well...


----------



## Karthik (Feb 1, 2008)

*Karthik Puthraya
3x3x3: *20.39, (18.60), 19.75, 20.84, (22.24) *= 20.32
*Comment: Now I am sure that I am cursed.
* 4x4x4:* 100.42, 113.89, (131.24), 128.80, (98.14) = *114.37*
Comment: Decent
*3x3x3 BLD: *DNF, 1:52.76, 2:17.02 = *1:52.76
*Comment: I am very happy with the second solve. 
* 3x3x3 Multi Bld: *3/4 Time:22:53.56
Was off by one edge cycle in the 3rd cube.Grrr.


----------



## Sin-H (Feb 1, 2008)

2x2x2:
Average: 6.02
Times: (5.25), (7.59), 5.89, 6.86, 5.30

3x3x3:
Average: 14.17
Times: 14.11, (13.88), 14.11, (20.45), 14.29


----------



## Dene (Feb 1, 2008)

*FMC:* This is my first ever attempt so please be lenient. I have never tried a solution like this before, so it was all new, but unfortunately I had to stick to OLL+PLL because I couldn't figure out how to orient+permute the corners by themselves  .
I think a reasonable start, but using a G-perm screwed it over, and I couldn't find a shorter alternative in the hour. So here is the solution:

1st Block: R' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2
Setup: L2 D' B'
Extend: U' F' D F' U'
2x2x3 Block: B R B'
3rd Pair: L D2 L2 F2 L
4th pair: D' F D2 F' R' D2 R
Sune: L D L' D L D2 L'
Setup: D
G-perm: F2 d' F D' F D F' d F2 L D' L'

49 moves. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm sure with another half hour I could have this down to 44ish.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 2, 2008)

*Fewest moves*

(2x2x2)
F B R' B2 F U2 R' (7)

(2x2x3, completing cross)
U L U' D2 F2 L' D B' L B L' (11)

(3rd pair, preparing 4th one)
x2 L U L2 B L B' (6)

(4th pair, manipulating edges)
U' B U2 B' R' U R (7)

(fixing corners)
y' (F' R D2 R' F U2) (F' R D2 R' F U2) (12)

Total: 43 moves

Yeah, I suck...


----------



## FU (Feb 2, 2008)

*3x3x3:*
1. 20.00
2. 24.14
3. (24.41)
4. 18.62
5. (16.76)

Average = 20.92

Damn.


----------



## alexc (Feb 2, 2008)

*2x2*: 8.44 (13.28) 8.13 (7.78) 9.06 Avg: 8.54
Comment: Ok, not as good as last week.

*3x3*: 21.33 (24.66) 19.25 22.59 (16.53) Avg: 21.06
Comment: Terrible... 

*4x4*: (2:26.18) 2:08.53 2:09.30 (2:02.81) 2:21.56 Avg: 2:13.13
Comment: Awesome!  Didn't know I could do this!

No blindfolded, still working on my memo and corner method. Overall, 3x3 sucked, 2x2 was ok, and 4x4 was great! 

Oh, wait, how could I have forgotten OH!!!!! I'll post it later.


----------



## mrCage (Feb 2, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> After the hour was up (so this one doesn't count), I spent just 20 more minutes trying insertions and searching the Internet for an algorithm to twist 2 corners (which I will now memorize, since it's really easy to memorize), and I came up with this solution that was 5 moves better (35 moves):
> 2x2x3: . F2 B D2 L R U' B U' (8/8)
> solve most of it: B D' B' D' B' L' . B (7/15)
> insert at first . to solve edges: R F2 D U' R2 D' U R' (8/23)
> ...


 
Well, a quick look at it and i came up with:

Start= F2 B D2 L R.U' B U' B D' B' D' B':L' B

Insert R U2 F2 D2 L D2 F2 U2 at the dot for the edges.
Insert B L2 B' D R2 D' B L2 B' D R2 D' at the colon for the corners.

This shortens to 31  Wiht more time i would have looked for a block (c/e) 3-cycle that solves edges and leaves 3 corners for a second insert. This is potentialy better - but advanced ;-)

- Per


----------



## mrCage (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi 

Starting again with F2 B D2 L R U' B U' B D' B' D'.B' L' B i now inserted F2 L F' L' F2 R:F R' at the dot - cycling 3 edges and 3 corners. This solves the edges and also affects the 2 twisted corners, hence we now have a pure 3-cycle on corners to sort out. This is dealt with at the colon with R'D'RU2R'DRU2. The final solution will then be F2 B D2 L R U' B U' B D' B' D' F2 L F' L' F2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 F R' B' L' B (29 htm). Insertions sure is a ton of fun. 

Here i just tried the first block cycle that had desired effect, and i didnt look long for 2nd insertion. I'm sure there's even better to be found

- Per


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you, Per! I had never really thought about using a commutator to cycle the edges and corners at the same time - I can see where in a situation like this, it can really be helpful! I hadn't really seen these until recently, so I didn't know until recently that you could do that. I'll practice them now that you've shown me.

I think it's amazing you were able to take that beginning and get it down to 29 moves. You are truly the master.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 3, 2008)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3: 14.26 15.24 15.16 (15.54) (12.75) = 14.89
comment: one day I'll do sub-15 in competition
2x2x2_bld: 29.21 20.29 DNF
3x3x3_bld: 1:36.52 2:11.08 DNF
4x4x4_bld: DNF DNF 7:31.91
5x5x5_bld: 20:08.56 DNF DNF
3x3x3 fewest moves: DNF

Not very happy with my BLD performance this week except maybe for 2x2x2. I need to sleep more. I almost had a mid-30 for the fewest moves, but took too long to find an insertion at the end.

Chris


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 3, 2008)

2005GUST01 = Kenneth Gustavsson (Sweden)

----
*3x3x3:*
34.44 (35.91) (30.59) 35.71 32.92 => *34.36* .... Using my EG based BCE (columns first) and I'm happy to do sub 35 after only a month (it is pretty advanced and takes time to learn)

----
*Pyraminx:*

10.40 (6.11) (12.52) 11.66 11.85 => *11.30* .... Nice, close to my 11.51 10(12) average. 6.11 was an easy second last step and a ELL skip in the end = wery lucky, felt like half a normal solve. Soon FO 2008 so I started to practise Px again, think I soon can be sub 10 if I'm a bit lucky.

Just found I'm only 0.19 seconds behind Dan, why did I not twist just a little faster??? 

And if one wounders,: It is not me, it's my method, I think I'm the only one who uses it. Someday I may publish it on the internet so more people can learn because it is really good =)
----
*Magic:*

1.87 1.72 1.75 (DNF/3.69+) (1.62) => *1.78* .... As always when I do 3(5) and have not practice for a while, around 1.70.

DNF/3.69+ : At the WCA forum I saw that the new rules for Magic and Master is +2 seconds penalty if only one side is elevated too much, two or more = DNF. I don't know if this new rule is the one we use here? I had a 1.69 and a high side and that makes 3.69+ (does not matter in this case, it is the worst anyway, but if I had two of them I would or would not get an average so it's important)

----
*Master Magic:*

(4.05) 3.56 (3.44) 3.62 3.70 => *3.63* .... Decent, breaks my NR's


----------



## dbeyer (Feb 3, 2008)

Mike, some things that don't look Commutatory for corners, or edges alone, can actually cycle two piece types in big cubes blind, or even in fewest moves.

Such as --R(Uu)R' r R(Uu)'R' r'-- on a big cube.
Oops
R(Uu)R' d' R(Uu)'R' d


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 3, 2008)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2*: 12.15, 14.94, 9.22, 9.50, 12.08 = *11.24*
*3x3x3*: 29.84, 28.61, 36.47, 27.09, 32.34 = *30.26*
Comment: Almost sub-30! These were really easy solves, though – I’m not really this fast yet. At least I’m finally seeing some progress.
*4x4x4*: 2:02.78 (O), 2:34.03 (P), 2:38.53 (P), 2:23.89 (OP), 2:14.62 (O) = *2:24.18*
*5x5x5*: 3:24.09, 3:25.24, 3:45.29, 3:56.99, 3:28.92 = *3:33.15*
*2x2x2 BLD*: 44.09, 1:05.16, 1:23.27 = *44.09*
*3x3x3 BLD*: 3:16.11, 2:56.30, DNF (2:58.34) = *2:56.30*
Comment: The first one was fun because it was the first time I’ve ever used a J-perm to fix parity. I’m normally too afraid to try it because I’m nervous about executing it blindfolded, but I tried this time and got it right!
*4x4x4 BLD*: 16:02.33, DNF (17:42.19), DNF (12:57.22) = *16:02.33*
Comment: The second one was off by 3 edges, the third one off by just 2 centers. Memorization: 8:02, 9:15, 7:10. Even though it was a DNF, the third one was the cubing highlight of my week– more than a minute faster than any previous attempt I’ve ever had, and my mistake was a memorization mistake – I memorized the letter "R" instead of "S".
*5x5x5 BLD*: DNF (37:26.90), 33:32.44, 37:01.66 = *33:32.44*
Comment: First one was off by 7 + centers. Memorization: 16:11, 15:33, 18:01. The best one here was my second fastest ever.
*Multi BLD*: *4/4 (37:04.64)*
Comment: Memorization:18:01. Unlike Karthik, I have more cubes, so I get to try 5 next week! Karthik, I hope you can get more cubes soon. 
*3x3x3 OH*: 1:15.58, 1:03.81, 1:00.62, 1:16.72, 1:03.62 = *1:07.67*
*3x3x3 WF*: 4:06.97 (+2), DNF, 3:35.88, 4:10.88, 4:53.19 = *3:57.91*
Comment: Second one was a POP. No, I couldn’t put it back together with my feet. 
*Relay*: *6:40.11*
*Magic*: 2.18, 2.81, 2.47, 2.59, 3.08 = *2.62*
*Master Magic*: 6.11, 49.65, 6.11, 9.65, 7.00 = *7.59*
*Clock*: Still don’t have one.
*MegaMinx*: 4:20.47, 3:48.09, 4:46.78, 3:59.72, 3:45.88 = *4:02.76*
*Pyraminx*: 34.08, 21.80, 23.43, 27.84, 20.25 = *24.36*
*Square-1*: 1:39.93 (P), 1:47.46 (P), 58.61, 2:00.25 (P), 2:13.97 (P) = *1:49.21*
*Fewest Moves*: (See earlier post) *40 moves*

Daniel - I'm not sure I follow that algorithm - it looks like it's moving too many pieces. Are you sure you have it right there? ... And do you actually use algorithms that move two different types of pieces at once in big cube BLD solves? That seems rather advanced for me.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 3, 2008)

when does this end again? if its not today i will post some times


----------



## Karthik (Feb 3, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Karthik, I hope you can get more cubes soon



I am not sure if I will have more cubes next week, but I will definitely have lots of cubes around me during Indian Open 
So is this a race, Mike?


----------



## MistArts (Feb 3, 2008)

3x3x3: (41.88), (34.34), 40.65, 36.47, 38.92 = 38.45

4x4x4: 4:23.76, 3:47.20, (4:56.32), 3:31.32, (2:26.94) = 3:48.57

Not so great..


----------



## Dene (Feb 3, 2008)

slncuber21 said:


> when does this end again? if its not today i will post some times



I'm sure you would get away with another week, I don't think there's a huge rush, just give it a shot!


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 3, 2008)

Dene said:


> slncuber21 said:
> 
> 
> > when does this end again? if its not today i will post some times
> ...


 


AvGalen said:


> .....This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.


 
*2x2x2*: 7.56 8.66 8.31 7.21 8.11 = *7.99*
*3x3x3*: 26.13 27.69 30.00 28.22 27.11 = *27.67*
*4x4x4*: 1:45.33 (O) 1:39.28 (P) 1:50.58 (OP) 1:42.58 (OP) 1:52.75 (OP) = *1:46.16*
*5x5x5*: 2:16.52 2:37.41 2:49.80 2:29.56 2:22.13 = *2:29.70*
*2x2x2_bf*: 1:30.22 1:24.33 DNF = *1:24.33*
*3x3x3_bf*: 5:27.53 6:18.59 DNF = *5:27.53*
*3x3x3_mbf*: *0/3 in 50:01.99 minutes* 
Comment: Took a little to long, but I have a good excuse: My eyes were closed so I couldn't see the time . 1st = 2x2 wrong corners+2x2 wrong edges so probably a parityfix on the wrong 4 pieces. 2nd = wrong edge 3-cycle. 3rd = wrong corner 3-cycle. 
*3x3x3_oh*: 46.34 47.08 42.00 45.59 48.25 = *46.34*
*3x3x3_fmc*: *F2 D2 B D' L U2 D B D B2 L' B D' B D2 B2 R' B D' B' R B D R' D R D
= 27*

Initial Fridrich solve (35): F2 D2 B D' L U2 D B D B2 L' B D' B D2 R' D R B' D B D' B' D B' D' L R' B2 R L' D' B2 D2 B'
x-cross + prepare pair: F2 D2 B D' L U2
double x-cross + prepare last pairs: D B D B2 L' B D'
insert last pairs: B D2 R' D R D' B'
extended sune: B D B' D B D' B' D B . D2 B'
edge 3-cycle at . : B2 D' L R' B2 R L' D' B2

Improvement 1 (20 incomplete): F2 D2 B D' L U2 D B D B2 L' B D' B D2 B' R' D R D
x-cross + prepare pair: F2 D2 B D' L U2
double x-cross + prepare last pairs: D B D B2 L' B D'
insert last pairs: B D2 B' R' D R D
leaves a corner 3-cyle and an edge 3-cyle
but I decided to try playing with the pairs a little more and found this "commutator insertion"

Improvement 2, final solution (27): F2 D2 B D' L U2 D B D B2 L' B D' B D2 B2 R' B D' B' R B D R' D R D
x-cross + prepare pair: F2 D2 B D' L U2
double x-cross + prepare last pairs: D B D B2 L' B D'
insert last pairs: B D2 B' . R' D R D
fix last layer at . : B' R' B D' B' R B D

I wanted to see how far I could get with a "regular" Fridrich solve. I added just a couple of moves (4th move D', 7th move D, 10-12 B2 L' B instead of B' L') that prepare the next pairs. The good thing about "regular" Fridrich solves is that you have lots of time to experiment on the last layer.
*Relay*: *4:55.68*
*Magic*: 1.84 1.84 1.66 13.68 1.77 = *1.82*
Comment: Guess which solve I screwed up
*Master Magic*: 5.97 4.93 7.02 15.33 5.11 = *6.03*
Comment: Guess which solve I screwed up
*Clock*: 22.03 22.84 21.86 21.86 22.16 = *22.02*
Comment: Extremely consistent, especially because I have no preset order!
*MegaMinx*: 3:28.41 3:33.19 3:33.05 3:25.66 4:40.34 = *3:31.55*
Comment: Last one was 2 pops
*PyraMinx*: DNF 12.11 16.43 10.27 11.52 = *13.35*
Comment: First one had 3 cycled edges on bottom layer :confused:
*Square-1*: 1:06.38 (P) 1:38.25 (P) 1:37.90 (P) 1:40.97 (P) 1:26.69 (P) = *1:34.28*
Comment: I HATE parity on the Square-1 (and 4x4x4) they influence your time to much!


----------



## Dene (Feb 4, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > slncuber21 said:
> ...



Oh pish tush, I've seen people posting a week after the competition should have finished  . Don't make me start correcting your spelling again!


----------



## Dyste (Feb 4, 2008)

3x3x3: 36.75 33.16 30.15 27.95 25.95 = 30.42

It's either the scrambles got increasingly easier or I got faster. 

Edit: Had to recalculate average because the timer did not exclude high and low.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 4, 2008)

2005GUST02 = Tommy Gustavsson (Sweden)

Magic: 1.55 (1.41) (DNF) 1.66 4.05 => *2.42*

Master: 5.15 (4.38) 5.02 (5.41) 4.94 => *5.04*

Got my brother to join the comp, he has not got a log in here yet so I post the results for him.

Edit: home again, was visiting my brother today. Told him to join at least the magic's (he is a buissy man and have not got much time to practice speedsolving). He is usally faster than me in Magic but messed a lot today. I'm faster than him in Master and he's masters are absolutly terrible so he is not much faster than the results here = pretty normal.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 4, 2008)

Dan Cohen

Magic: 1.18 1.13 1.30 1.22 1.59 = *1.23*
Megaminx: 2:20.34 2:29.15 2:27.66 2:03.65 2:20.69 = *2:22.89*
I've improved a lot since I got my new minx... Watch out, you canadians...

4x4x4 BLD: DNF 13:48.04 DNF = 13:48.04
Horrible... Didn't feel good at all during these solves


----------



## mrCage (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi 

L2 R U2 F L' D2 L' F D' B' D2 L' F' L F D F2 L D L' D' F U' (24)

Very late entry this week. I was inspired by good entries this week to have a go. First i found B L' F2 U2 F' D2 R2 F, making the same 2x2x3 block as found by Mike. However nothing good came came out of it after studying it for 20 minutes. I then found a longer block L2 R U2 F L' D2 L' F D' B' which showed promise for a good finish. With only a few minutes left i cracked it  

Btw, very nice insertion Arnaud. I found one more 27 solution from that start with slightly different insertion, and a 28-er with 2 insertions (block + corners) 

- Per


----------



## sam (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey Per, 
Whats your best FMC move count?


----------



## mrCage (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi 

My best ever is 19, orienting edges AND corners in 8 turns. Hilariously easy scramble  - D U' R' F B2 (R B2 R' U2)*4 B2 F2 U (D F D' B2)*4 F' D B' F R'

- Per


----------



## guusrs (Feb 4, 2008)

FMC Solution (1hour): 
B R' F2 D2 L R U' B U' L2 D2 L F' D' F D' L' D' L D' B R D2 R' D' B' ==> 26 moves
Explanation: 
B . F2 D2 L R U' B U' does a promising ps2x2x3 block which gave me a 30 move solution in 10 minutes and 29 moves in 30 minutes. Then tried variations on the first moves and I tried R, R2 or R' inserting at the dot (after the first move). With insertion R' and continuing with L2 D2 L F' D' F I was left with a very promising last pair. After doing my 50-ways-to-insert-a-last-pair-search I found D' L' D' L D' B R D2 R' D' B', a beautiful LL-skip and 26 moves. 10 minutes were left to perform a triple check!!

Congratulations Per with you 24-mover, the best 1-hour solve you ever did? And Arnaud of course very well done with your 27-move solution. The Benelux open will be exciting! But Arnaud, never, never yell to me what you found in 15 moves during an offical FMC competition!

Greetz

Guus


----------



## guusrs (Feb 4, 2008)

mrCage said:


> Hi
> 
> L2 R U2 F L' D2 L' F D' B' D2 L' F' L F D F2 L D L' D' F U' (24)
> 
> ...



Hi Per,

Your solutions doesn't solve the cube, I think one move is missing because you entered 23 moves without explaining the last steps. Which one is missing?

Guus


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 4, 2008)

mrCage said:


> Hi
> 
> L2 R U2 F L' D2 L' F D' B' D2 L' F' L F D F2 L D L' D' F U' (24)
> 
> ...


This is just mean  So if I had waited with posting my solution you wouldn't have competed? That is good to know for next week 

You are simply to good for me Per. That 27 was already a crazy good solution for me. I don't think I would have found that 8 move "insertion/commutator/lastlayer" in an actual competition. I just got lucky playing around with the pairs

And Guus beat me too 

I promise not to yell, unless I break the world record Guus. But to be fair, you told me you found a 33 move solution after 10 minutes (when I was still searching for a good 2x2x3 block)


----------



## Piotr (Feb 4, 2008)

Piotr Kózka

222
times: 5,41 4,77 (4,58) 6,38 (6,75)
avg: 5,52
OK

333
times: 15,46 (17,48) (14,05) 14,64 15,25
avg: 15,12
OK avg

444
times: 67,20 (60,55) 65,78 (71,80) 62,05
avg: 65,01
parities, pops, lockups... 

333OH
times: (28,19) 29,63 28,67 28,57 (30,44)
avg: 28,96
consistent

555
times: 2:00.48 (1:57.76) (2:02.31) 1:58.12 2:01.50
avg: 2:00.03
consistent, but avg is bad.

pyraminx
times: (9,85) (5,85) 6,70 9,13 5,93
avg: 7,25
OK

333BLD
times: 2:44.58 DNF DNF
best: 2:44.58


----------



## mrCage (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi 

Yes i believe it's the best 1 hr solution i have done. My best lienar solve is 28 in 1 hr. My best semi-linear (taking back moves allowed) is 24 also - done 20+ yrs ago. And finally my best FMC (unlimited time) is 19 turns only. Check Dan Harris' challenge #102!! I will check to see if i had forgotten a turn when writing it down. I verified it with the companion so it sounds odd .... hmmm ....

-Per


----------



## mrCage (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi 

One turn got lost in my post editing last night - correct solution should be: L2 R U2 F L' D2 L' F D' B' U D2 L' F' L F D F2 L D L' D' F U' (turn 11 - U - was missing). I guess that disqualifies me (DNF) ???

- Per


----------



## guusrs (Feb 5, 2008)

mrCage said:


> Hi
> 
> One turn got lost in my post editing last night - correct solution should be: L2 R U2 F L' D2 L' F D' B' U D2 L' F' L F D F2 L D L' D' F U' (turn 11 - U - was missing). I guess that disqualifies me (DNF) ???
> 
> - Per



Per,

Strictly taken checking your solution against a computer program is not allowed, like real competitions. But I have to confess I computer-check everytime before I post a solution to this forum, so I would say, no you're not disqualified but win this round. What does Arnaud think?

Guus


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 5, 2008)

guusrs said:


> mrCage said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Arnaud thinks you are both disqualified and the next best (me, me, me) wins 

Seriously, as long as you correct it before the deadline I don't really care.


----------



## mrCage (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi 

But in this case i had to be reminded, so i guess im DQ anyhow  Still happy with the solve. Next time i check the algo already typed in the webpage in the companion, not the other way round  Errors may happen when copying/editing the verified correct solution - huhu ;-)

- Per

(edit)
Ryan's site has a built in applet solution verifier, very handy!!
(/edit)


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 5, 2008)

If I have the time I update the Fewest Moves in the second post of the competition, marking wrong solutions in red. As long as you don't spend over an hour and have a correct solution in your last result-post it is going to be valid. This is not an official competition where the judges need to be very strict. This competition is all about fun


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 5, 2008)

I think that's nice of you, Arnaud, and I think it's a good rule, but for sure if your only mistake is in typing in the post (meaning you got it right on paper - which is what you would have shown to the judge in a real competition anyway; you're not allowed to type in competition - and then typed it in wrong here), then clearly it shouldn't be a disqualification. That's what Per seems to have done. I also had the same problem this week - my solution was correct on paper, but I left out a ' when I typed it in here. So I edited it and didn't consider myself disqualified.


----------



## icke (Feb 5, 2008)

it is the first time that i did the weekly competition. hope i m aloud to post my times.
3x3: (27,30) (34,65) (39,63) (31,08) (32,88) avg: 32,87
4x4: (2:48,31) (3:18,77) (3:19,58) (2:44,15) (3:22,06) 
the 4th time was actually a DNF because i missed the parity so i used it as my worse time avg: 3:20,14
Magic: (7,80) (7,80) (6,46) (6,36) (6,38) avg: 6,88 did it the first time today
Relay: 12:46,71 the 5x5 took me 8 min the 4x4 around 4 min the 2x2 around 25 sec and around 40sec


----------



## Jack (Feb 6, 2008)

Jack Moseley

2x2x2: 6.18, 6.72, 6.05, (3.90), (7.63) = *6.32*

3x3x3: 18.71, (20.13), 17.69, (11.88), 14.80 = *17.07*
11 was a PLL skip.

4x4x4: DNF
One of my centers broke during the third solve.

5x5x5: (2:39.41), 2:28.81, 2:31.96, 2:30.31, (2:24.69) = *2:30.36*

Pyraminx: (17.93), 12.33, 15.05, 13.81, (10.83) = *13.73*

2x2x2 BLD: 47.25, 42.81, 1:06.90 = *42.81*

3x3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*


----------



## jeff081692 (Feb 7, 2008)

Jefferson James

2x2x2-6.75
(7.84), 7.64, 5.28, (4.86), 7.34
No practice but still improving lol.

2x2x2 BLD-1:07.92
1:07.92 1:24.16 1:17.86


----------



## jtjogobonito (Feb 7, 2008)

3x3x3
(21.96), 21.11, 19.72, 19.11, (17.68) = 19.98 Still need to get my cube broken in. Maybe my cube will get better by Kearny Kardinal.


----------



## mrCage (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi 

Well i DO consider it a DNF myself because i had to be reminded (by Guus) that what i submitted was incorrect. If i had spotted it myself it's another matter - except it was a rather late entry 

- Per

PS! I WILL submit FMC this week, regardless of what will be posted by others ;-)


----------



## vlarsen (Feb 7, 2008)

Victor Larsen

I swear this is the last time (for a while) that I post after the competition closes.

*2x2x2*: 43.00 11.71 11.45 9.57 13.26 = *12.14*
*3x3x3*: 35.93 37.39 37.37 26.35 29.67 = *34.32*
*4x4x4*: 2:32.90 2:22.45 2:58.65 3:15.15 2:33.43 = *2:41.66*
*5x5x5*: 3:57.14 4:44.00 5:39.68 4:48.17 4:37.42 = *4:43.19*
*3x3x3 OH*: 88.71 85.47 96.89 136.54 85.37 = *90.32*
*Relay*: *7:20.92*
*Square-1*: 1:57.81 1:47.65 2:10.37 2:01.32 2:44.96 = *2:03.17*
*2x2x2 BLD*: 55.20 1:43.21 DNF (2:01.43) = *55.20*
*3x3x3 BLD*: Not this time


----------



## hdskull (Feb 10, 2008)

*Sikan Li*
*2x2x2*: 6.16, 6.42, 6.06, (5.58), (6.73) => 6.21
Good.
*3x3x3*: 15.95, 16.08, (16.27), (15.08), 15.19 => 15.74
Good.
*4x4x4*: 1:56.17, 1:57.28, (2:04.53), (1:36.47), 1:45.44 => 1:52.96
*3x3x3 BLD*: 2:35.86, 2:40.53, 3:39.20 => 2:35.86
Dunno why, but just couldn’t memorize on the 3rd solve, haha.
(memo times: 1:13, 1:14, 2:05)
*3x3x3 OH*: 25.14, (26.42), 24.83, (24.66), 25.78 => 25.25
Good.
*3x3x3 FMC*: (38)
Scramble: R2 D2 R2 B' D L' R U' L B2 R2 B' D F 
Explanation: B’ D2 R’ F2 B D’ B2 D2 B’ x2 B U2 B2 U’ B R' B D F U’ F’ U F B U’ B2 R B2 L’ B L B2 R’ U2 F2 U L R’ F2 R L’ U F2 (38)
Cross + 1st pair: B’ D2 R’ F2 B D’ B2 D2 B’ (9)
2nd pair: x2 B U2 B2 U’ B (14)
3rd pair: U’ F’ U F (18)
4th pair: B U’ B2 R [B R’] (22) [R’ cancels and B combines with B2]
OLL: B2 L’ B L B2 R’ (28) 
PLL: U2 F2 U L R’ F2 R L’ U F2 (38)

I found quite a few ways to insert the last pair (4), but ran out of time to try all of them out. pretty happy with 38 moves.


----------



## philkt731 (Feb 11, 2008)

2: 3.80 SWEET
3: 16.09
4: 1:10.20
5: 2:30.95 quickly improving right now
2BLD: 20.66
3BLD: 2:16.75
3OH: 29.76
Relay: 4:13.21

I hate losing my times


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 11, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> I hate losing my times



keep them in an excel file. Just copy and paste arnaud's first post into excel and have fun.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 11, 2008)

Sorry philkt731, but without individual times I cannot accept your times. Maybe you could "guestimate" them?


----------



## philkt731 (Feb 11, 2008)

ok 2x2 times were probably around 4.4, 3.4, 3.9, 3.4, 4.1
3x3 times were 15.4 15.9 16.5 16.3 16.1
4x4 was 1:13 1:12 1:06 1:12 1:03
5x5 was 2:42 2:35 2:25 2:30 2:26 
2bld were 20.66 29 33
3bld was 2:16.75 2:50 2:46
OH were 27 29 31 33 29
this is from a vague memory, although I do remember the averages explicitly, so I hope you accept this.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 12, 2008)

Sure, I will just take these times and calculate an average from it


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 15, 2008)

3x3x3
Average: 20.59
Times: (23.61), 21.36, 20.24, 20.18, (18.38)

That last one, I did a 2 move cross on F(red face for me)


----------

